# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  القواعد القانونية التي تحكم نشأة وعمل المنظمات الدولية

## هيثم الفقى

*القواعد القانونية التي تحكم نشأة وعمل المنظمات الدولية

القانون الاساسي للمنظمة:دستور المنظمة*

*أولا: الطبيعة القانونية للمواثيق المنشئة للمنظمات الدولية:* 
تتميز المواثيق المنشئة للمنظمات الدولية بطبيعة مزدوجة : فهي من ناحية تعتبر معاهدات. وهي من ناحية اخرى تتميز بطبيعتها الدستورية، فهي القانون الأعلى للمنظمة وكذلك لأعضاء المنظمة ، وهي التي تحدد هيكل المنظمة وتوزع الاختصاصات بين فروع وأجهزة المنظمة. ويترتب على القيمة الدستورية للمعاهدة المنشئة للمنظمة الدولية ثلاث مباديء:- 
المبدأ الأول: انه من حيث القيمة القانونية تعلو المعاهدة المنشئة لمنظمة دولية وتجبّ أو تنسخ أية معاهدة اخرى يبرمها الدول الأعضاء في المنظمة. 
المبدأ الثاني : أنه يجب على الدول الأعضاء قبول المعاهدة المنشئة للمنظمة على نحو كامل دون إبداء تحفظات. 
المبدأ الثالث: أن تعديل المعاهدة المنشئة للمنظمة الدولية - كقاعدة عامة- يحتج به تجاه الدولة التي لم تصدق على التعديل. 
*ثانيا: طريقة إعداد دستور المنظمة ونفاذه:-* 
لما كانت المنظمة الدولية هي شخص يتم اشتقاقه ، لذا لاتوجد المنظمة إلاّ من خلال معاهدة متعددة الأطراف ، هي شهادة ميلاد المنظمة ، ولهذا فلابد ان تأتي مبادرة إنشاء المنظمة من خارج المنظمة وقبل وجودها، ويكون ذلك من خلال إعداد مشروع ميثاق المنظمة عن طريق مؤتمر دولي او بواسطة منظمة دولية قائمة، أو من خلال تعديل معاهدة دولية قائمة وتتم الدعوة إلى انعقاد المؤتمر الدولي بواسطة مجموعة من الدول. وان كان يمكن لدولة بمفردها ان تدعو إلى المؤتمر لإنشاء المنظمة. 
وقد تتولى منظمة دولية موجودة بالفعل الدعوة إلى مؤتمر دولي للنظر في انشاء منظمة دولية أخرى مثلما تولى المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي التابع لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة دعوة الدول إلى مؤتمر دولي للنظر في انشاء منظمة الصحة العالمية. 
*المصادر القانونية المشتقة للمنظمات الدولية*

*1 - الأعمال القانونية التي تطبق داخل المنظمة:* 
تملك جميع المنظمات الدولية سواء كان ذلك بشكل صريح او ضمني ، سلطة اتخاذ القرارات اللازمة لضمان حسن سير العمل وانتظامه داخلها بحيث لا تقتصر الاعمال القانونية التي تصدرها المنظمة وتطبق داخلها على الوائح فقط بل قد تشمل أيض، بعض القرارات الفردية لتشكيل أجهزة المنظمة الدولية. 
*2 - الاعمال القانونية التي تصدر من المنظمات الدولية وتطبق على الدول العضاء أو خارج المنظمة:* 
وان كانت معظم المنظمات الدولية تملك سلطة اصدار قرارات ولوائح خاصة بتنظيم الشئون الداخلية بها ، فان لها ايضا اصدار قرارات لمعالجة مسائل خارجية ذات طابع دولي والتي تدخل في مجال عمل هذه المنظمات وتشمل هذه الأعمال:- 
*(أ)* - اللوائح التظيمية التي تصدرها المنظمات الدولية المتخصصة كمنظمة الصحة العالمية ، ومنظمة الطيران المدني الدولية. 
*(ب)* - وايضا القرارات التي يصدرها مجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة تطبيقا للفصل السابع من الميثاق. 
*(ج)* - ما تملكه جهات الاختصاص القضائي من سلطة الفصل في منازعات الدول بقرارات ملزمة لأطراف النزاع كما هو الحال ومحكمة العدل الدولية ومحكمة العدل الأوربية. 
*(د)* - وما يمكن الاشارة اليه من الأعمال القانونية الصادرة عن المنظمات الدولية ذات الطابع الاتفاقي والتي يكون موضوعها الموافقة على معاهدة متعددة الأطراف. 
*(هـ)*- وكذلك التوصيات والاعلانات التي تصدر عن المنظمات الدولية في إطار ممارسة اختصاصاتها والتي لاتتمتع عادة بصفة الإلزام. 
*المصادر القانونية العامة التي تحكم العلاقات الدولية وتصلح للتطبيق على المنظمات الدولية*

لما كانت *المنظمات الدولية* ظاهرة دولية حديثة نسبيا فانه ومع ظهور قواعد القانون الدولي التي تحكم قواعده العلاقات بين الدول والذي يجد مصدره في الاعراف والمعاهدات الدولية وفي المبادء العامة للقانون ، فانه ولاشك لذلك يمكن القول بأن المباديء العامة للقانون الدولي يمكن ان تعد مصدرا من مصادر قانون المنظمات الدولية 
*الهيكل القانوني للمنظمات الدولية*

*أجهزة المنظمة*

محددة بموجب المادة 7 من ميثاق الامم المتحدة وهي.مجلس المن و الجمعية العامة و محكمة العدل الدولية و المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي و مجلس الوصايا و الامانة العامة. و يستوجب من المنظمة احداث تعديلات على هده التشكيلة بما يتماشى مع العولمة والاستجابة للاتساع الموضوعي للعلاقات الدوليةو تعدد وحدات المجتمع الدلي و و انحصار دور بعض الاجهزة علي غرار مجلس الوصلية الدي علقت نشاطاته بتاستقلال اخر اقليم مشمول بالوصاية( اقليم بلاو سنة 1994). 
*أعضاء المنظمة*

*الموظفون الدوليون( الادارة المدنية الدولية للمنظمة الدولية)*

وهم القائمون على تسيير اعمال المنظمة الدولية ، ولما كانت الاجهزة الادارية الدولية لايتجاوز عمرها المائة والعشرين عاما وتزيد ، وهو ما يطلق عليه الخدمة المدنية الدولية. 
فالمفهوم الحقيقي لأمانة دولية تتبع المنظمة وليس لحكومات الدول الاعضاء وتكون مسئولة عن اعمالها امام المنظمة كان مع ظهور منظمة عصبة الامم في بداية القرن العشرين. 
كما تلاحظ ان من بين المشاكل التي واجهت عصبة الامم وكذلك منظمة الامم المتحدة هي مشكلة توزيع وظائف الامانة العامة والذي يحدث عادة ان تضغط الدول الاعضاء لكي تحصل على الحد الأعلى من حصتها في الوظائف داخل الأمانة العامة. 
*وظائف المنظمات الدولية* 

*أهداف المنظمات الدولية عموما*


السلم الدوليالأمن الدولي*تاريخ المنظمات الدولية*


نشأة المنظمات الدوليةترجع نشأة المنظمات الدولية إلى فكرة المؤتمر الدولي ، لأنها في حقيقة الأمر ليست الا امتداد لهذه المؤتمرات ، بعد اعطاء عنصر الدوام لها من خلال تطورات حدثت في نطاق أمانات المؤتمرات ، خاصة ان المؤتمرات تعالج المسائل المشتركة للدول وهي تستجيب للمطالب العملية وتتخذ قراراتها بالإجماع ، لذا فهي تبحث عن اتخاذ موقف مشترك أكثر من كونها تمارس سلطة فعلية ، لأنها تحاول الحصول على مواقف متسقة بين الدول المشاركة في المؤتمر ، ولكنها لا تفرض عليها ارادة خارجية ، لكن المنظمات الدولية حصلت على ارادة ذاتية مستقلة عن الدول الأعضاء وبسكرتارية مستقلة ، وقرارات تتخذ بالأغلبية البسيطة أو الموصوفة ، ومن خلال أجهزة مكونة من أشخاص أخرى غير ممثلي الدول وتتمثل في (الادارة المدنية الدولية للمنظمة الدولية) أو الموظفون الدوليون، وامتلكت المنظمات سلطات ذاتية ناتجة عن تفويض حقيقي من الدول. وغير ذلك من المكنات التي رسمت للمنظمة الدولية هيئة قوية فوق الدول . 
*مراحل تطور المنظمات الدولية*

مرت ظاهرة المنظمات الدولية بمراحل أساسية:- 

المرحلة الأولى:- المنظمات الدولية في الفترة من 1815 حتى 1914: وهي تلك التي تبدأ من مؤتمر فينا عام 1814 و1815 وحتى بداية الحرب العالمية الأولى ،علما بأن التطور الفعلي للمنظمات الدائمة لم يقع حتى النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين.
المؤتمرات الأوربيةالاتحادات الدولية الخاصةالاتحادات الدولية العامة
المواصلات بين الدول واللجان النهريةالنقل بالسكك الحديديةالبريدالشئون الاجتماعية.الشئون الاقتصادية.الشئون العلمية.المرحلة الثانية : وهي مرحلة مابين الحربين العالميتين.التي شهدت انشاء عصبة الأمم ومنظمة العمل الدولية في اتفاقية قرساي ، والمرحلة امتدت إلى انشاء محكمة العدل الدولية الدائمة وتنتهي بقيام الحرب العالمية الثانية.المرحلة الثالثة: وهي مرحلة ما بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية.وتبدا من نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية وتمتد حتى الوقت الراهن وهي التي شهدت قيام منظمة الأمم المتحدة والعديد من المنظملت الأخرى.وقد أعطت كل من هذه المراحل التاريخية مساهمتها في تطور ظاهرة المنظمات الدولية. 
*أنواع المنظمات الدولية وتصنيفها*


تصنيف المنظمات الدولية من حيث العضوية.تصنيف المنظمات الدولية من حيث الاختصاصات.تصنيف المنظمات الدولية من حيث السلطات.*الشخصية القانونية للمنظمات الدولية*


حدود الشخصية القانونية الدولية للمنظمات الدولية.
ارتباط الشخصية بوظائف المنظمة.احترام الاختصاص الداخلي للدول الأعضاء.

----------


## margoadel

رائع اوووووووووووووووووووووووي

----------

